# gear stick light ring



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

hi all, 
im making up a batch of light ring. 
(sorry for anyone who already shown interest i have lost of the names) 
these are home made and ill be making to order as can offer different colour leds and bolts (black or std silver )

they will be £30 posted each 
i can get red blue green gold bolts but there are an extra cost and time. 
pics below of it in red







please pm your interest and ill send payment details


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

fitting instructions found on viewtopic.php?f=2&t=52020&p=561520#p561520


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

a few more pics of it fitted in car


----------



## Bcruz (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi can you drop me an email at [email protected] so I can get one of these ordered please 
Would love a red led ring with black bolts
Thanks mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

pm sent.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

only got 2 left.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Are these still available?

J
xx


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

yep  - got some more perspex so had some more made up


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

working on another version that a forum member requested, not finished yet this is just the prep,

can also offer opaque sides


----------



## L0wer (Jul 26, 2015)

Got mine fitted at last cheers mate 

(Sorry for the bad pic)


----------



## red head (Dec 14, 2015)

ill take one of these please ,let me me know how you want paying please .


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

L0wer said:


> Got mine fitted at last cheers mate
> 
> (Sorry for the bad pic)


Sweet looking good


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

red head said:


> ill take one of these please ,let me me know how you want paying please .


Pm sent


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

red head said:


> ill take one of these please ,let me me know how you want paying please .


Me too please


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

TT-Dru said:


> red head said:
> 
> 
> > ill take one of these please ,let me me know how you want paying please .
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

anthony_839 said:


> only got 2 left.


are you still doing these anthony ?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

hey mate yep still doing them ive sent you a pm


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

anthony_839 said:


> hey mate yep still doing them ive sent you a pm


have pm'd you and sent payment.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

thebluemax said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> > hey mate yep still doing them ive sent you a pm
> ...


got it thanks

making it now.


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

L0wer said:


> Got mine fitted at last cheers mate
> 
> (Sorry for the bad pic)


just got mine today, yours look good, how did you connect it up..any problems with wiring ?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

thebluemax said:


> L0wer said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine fitted at last cheers mate
> ...


Did you fit yours? I'm yet to do mine lol

J
xx


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> thebluemax said:
> 
> 
> > L0wer said:
> ...


ive talked a couple of ppl though wiring them, a guy in the us did it to one of the 3 button in center. as long as you get it on a light that is live when you turn head lights on then it should be easy


----------



## AudiEd007 (Apr 19, 2016)

anthony_839 said:


> working on another version that a forum member requested, not finished yet this is just the prep,
> 
> can also offer opaque sides


Are these still available ?


----------



## AudiEd007 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi I know it's been a while but do you still produce the gear shift uplight? Ed


----------



## AudiEd007 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Anthony

Are you still making the gear stick up lights?


----------



## Horlixx (Aug 13, 2017)

I'd be interested in one of these also, if you are still making them? DSG gearbox (if that makes a difference)


----------



## JoshuaRoyal (Aug 5, 2020)

anthony_839 said:


> TT-Dru said:
> 
> 
> > red head said:
> ...


Me three? Four years later lol


----------

